# Plant suggestions - making a 10G look big?



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

As I have come closer to figuring out my equipment list I now need to turn my attention to figuring out what plants I hope to grow. Ideally, I want to keep smaller plants for an illusion of a bigger tank.

*Foreground*
I would like to get some low level ground cover for the front and center of the tank. Do these ground cover plants stay low or do the require frequent trimming? I'm open to grass's, clover types, or other. Any suggestions?

*Midground*
Since the tank is so small it will probably just have a small piece of driftwood in the center. Thinking about piling the substrate up around it with the cover hopefull growing right up to and around the driftwood.

*Background*
I would like to have a small mixture of plants with some that will stay 5"-6" then a few others that might get somewhat closer to full tank height. Maybe even have one of some red to break up all the green.

_Equipment list
-10G
-Screw in CF bulbs with 30W or 40W total
-Hagen CO2
-Aqua Soil
-Ferts (uncertain, perfer to avoid or at least keep to a minimum)_


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, great plan for your tank. I would suggest checking out the plantfinder and some the Tank of the Months in the Library for some plant and layout ideas. I would to stick with slow growing, low and easy mantainence plants such as:

*Foreground:* Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC) stays extremely low, little to no trimming, grows slowly
*Midground:* Blyxa japonica makes an awesome midground and background a 10 gallon tank.
*Background:* Rotala pusilla looks great short and trimmed, perfect for the max height of the tank.

-John N.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=51


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Good idea. I've learned IME a common mistake to make is using plants that are too large for a tank - this makes the scape look cluttered and small. Good call on deciding to use smaller leaved plants.


If you can get your hands on HC for the foreground, go for it. It needs CO2, but you have that covered. In addition to blyxa japonica, crypt. parva - if you can find it - is another small, heavy root-feeding, very slow growing plant that would work well planted a bit back of the foreground, around the base of DW to highlight the wood or rocks etc. Anubias nana petite can be tied onto rocks and DW. As for bushier background plants, I like rotala indica, hemianthus micranthemoides, and even bacopa monneri. The key is small leaves here.

As John N. said, use the plant finder function to look for small leaved stem plants. 

You're going to need some sort of ferts if you plan on having 30-40W and CO2. A little pinch of KNO3 every 3-4 days may be enough. But starting out, don't add too much by way of ferts - this'll help avoid an algae bloom while plants are settling. 

And another thing about your idea - don't just concentrate on small plants either. Make sure the hardscape you use is small enough to go along with the theme. Think thin, branchy DW over big chunks etc. And small fish as well. 

One final suggestion - the hagen CO2 set-up is for the most part fine, but I would suggest ditching the big ladder thing and looking for a mini-diffuser on ebay or aquabid. Should only cost a few bucks, it works just as well, and it takes up MUCH less space and is easier to hide.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

John,
Thanks for the recommendations. I like the HC and will look more closely at the Blyxa japonica & Rotala pusilla. For searching criteria, what light level will my setup allow me to grow?

Nowherman6,
I think you make a good point with both the driftwood and CO2 diffuser. The driftwood I got is too big IMO but I will most likely start off with it as I have it in hand. Same goes with the Hagen ladder, it is big and ugly but as I already have it I may start out using it. If this project turns out successful those will be the first things I replace.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Will Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC) grow okay in the normal size aqua soil or would it require the powder? Getting ready to place my substrate order.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

carb850 said:


> Will Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC) grow okay in the normal size aqua soil or would it require the powder? Getting ready to place my substrate order.


Normal size is fine IME


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You're current lighting, 30-40 watts will allow you to grow most plants. Growth rates will be moderate. Perfect growing conditions for HC and blyxa.

HC grows great in the normal sized Aquasoil. In fact, I would avoid the powder version. It get's blow around readily by the filter and tank maintenance.

-John N.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I emailed ADG about the same time I posted this. They also suggest going with the normal substrate size.

The curve ball came with they suggest using a 2L bag of Power Sand Special S and Tourmaline BC. How important is the PS and Tourmaline? I would not mind buying one but I really would like to avoid both unless it is absolutely neccessary. Also, I think the chances of me replanting this again sometime is pretty high as it will be my first setup. Would the PS still be benefitial or should I skip that step?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ultimately the benefits of powersand and Tourmaline BC is that it adds additional nutrients. I didn't see the need for it, and the tanks I have are doing fine without. However, if you want the complete ADA substrate system that will inherently give you room for error on the daily fertilization requirements then purchase the extra goods. Being a 10 gallon tank, you have room to experiment without breaking the bank.

Here's a helpful discussion: To Power Sand or Not

-John N.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Using SOME power sand wouldn't hurt, but if you plan on replanting I think it'll be a bit of a hindrance. When you pull up plant roots they'll pull up the PS. There's a lot of peat in PS and that entering the water column can foul the water. Lots of organics floating around in the WC is a bad thing, it can lead to algae outbreaks. 

In a small tank the AS may be enough.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I decided to go with the AquaSoil only. Hopefully I will be putting in the first plants early next week.


----------

